# Spray paint removal



## savgeax (Oct 12, 2012)

Just purchased a second hand car. On the door appears to be an area size of two pound coin where someone has sprayed painted. The paint is matte and been sprayed a little too thick as there is a small drip mark where it's run slightly.

How could I go about removing this, or, at least make it better and blend it into the real colour of the car?

Thank you.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its rattle can then it will likley wipe off with cellulose thinners ...AS LONG AS THE REST OF THE CAR IS ORIG PAINT , if its all been redone /rattle canned then dont thinners it


----------



## savgeax (Oct 12, 2012)

This is the picture of the paint mark. I would say it was spray can. If the thinner is the best idea, is it applied by rubbing it in with a cotton cloth?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah any soft cloth


----------

